# Best Engine For Re-powering Troy Built Horse Garden Tiller??



## EOJXAM (Jun 3, 2015)

I have an old Horse that has lost it's kick!! I found out the hard way that they do not run well without the proper amount of oil in the crankcase. It was pretty weak anyway.......oh well. I was just wondering if anyone had a word of advice as to which engine works best for this application. I have seen several that are configured for this on the Small Engine Warehouse website. Would appreciate any words of advice.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

That depends on what size engine you are looking to replace. Post brand, HP and Shaft size of the old engine.


----------



## EOJXAM (Jun 3, 2015)

The engine is a Tecumseh HH60 105101F. Serial #7117R. It has a 3/4" shaft, 2 5/16 " long with a 2 9/16 Sq. mounting bolt pattern. Small Engine Warehouse has several 10 horse that are for this application for from 350 to 400 bucks. I believe the old engine was a 6 horse or a 6.5. I just wondered which engine would be the more dependable between Tecumseh, Briggs or any of the other brands that may be available.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

EOJXAM said:


> The engine is a Tecumseh HH60 105101F. Serial #7117R. It has a 3/4" shaft, 2 5/16 " long with a 2 9/16 Sq. mounting bolt pattern. Small Engine Warehouse has several 10 horse that are for this application for from 350 to 400 bucks. I believe the old engine was a 6 horse or a 6.5. I just wondered which engine would be the more dependable between Tecumseh, Briggs or any of the other brands that may be available.


Check the engines from Harbor Freight I think they are Honda clones and have heard good things about them. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I have put several kohler CH7 on these tillers. Good direct bolt up.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

geogrubb said:


> Check the engines from Harbor Freight I think they are Honda clones and have heard good things about them. Have a good one. Geo


If you go with a 10HP engine the shaft (diameter, length and height) and bolt pattern will almost assuredly be off. This makes for a lot more work. Was the Tecumseh very under powered for the application? I believe the HH60 is a 195 cc L head engine and rated for 6 HP.
We know how HP ratings are doctored. Look at displacement for comparison and factor in that an OHV engine has more power per cc than a flat head or L head.

Yes, HF has a 6.5 HP OHV Predator (Formerly Grey Hound) engine (212 cc) that has been well used and abused in the go cart world for years. It is a clone of the horizontal shaft Honda and share some common parts. They are made by a company called Loncin who has made motorcycles in Asia for years.

The output shaft is .75" diameter x 2.4" long. It has a 3/16 key. I like that the shaft uses a radial ball style vs. a sleeve style bearing.

I am not sure about the bolt hole pattern but if you go on the website you can find it. I used one to replace a Techumseh 5 HP and the pattern was the same. The power is good and strong and it always starts.

You can get one for $99 when on sale. For a few more dollars you can get an extended warrantee. If you don't want to use a Chinese engine, I totally get that. Take a look at a Briggs OHV engine which I think are now built in Mexico. Sadly you will be hard pressed to find an engine in this class that is made in the USA.
The LCT engines used on Ariens and Toro's are made in China. The Powermore engines used on the MTD family of products (Troy Built etc.) are also Chinese. Craftsman now has their own brand of engines on mid to smaller sized power equipment. I have not research it but I would bet they are also manufactured in China.

I hope this helps.


----------

